# icemaker



## Nancy Barrett (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm trying to find out what would cause an icemaker arm to stick in the up posistion after it dumps the ice. Any insight on that? It's a Whirlpool sidexside Model ED25TQXEN01. Thanks! :whistling2:


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

If the wand arm is not resting on the cubes or hitting anything and nothing is obstructing it's path...can't think of anything besides the control module that may be doing that. The control module has the motor and mechanism that turns the fingers arm and the wand arm.









Motor and Gear Module

jeff.


----------



## Nancy Barrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks jeff. We took the arm out and put it back in. It seemed to still be sticking but through the night it seems to have started working. We bought the frig used and my husband said that maybe just sitting up caused it to not function for a bit. I guess all is well now. Thanks for your time.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I guess all is well now


Time will tell 

Thankx for the update! 

jeff.


----------

